# I want to hand tame this beautiful aviary male Cockatiel



## muso (Aug 31, 2011)

I have just recently got this lovely white face male cockatiel (on the right in photo) about he is about 2 years old, he is an aviary bird and not tame but I'd love to hand tame him...is it possible or is he too old? He is very jumpy when I approach the cage and flaps around even when I'm gentle with no sudden movement. I have some millet sprays but he won't take them from me by hand.

I'm thinking of bringing him inside in a different cage and working on building his trust, what is the best way to go about this, I will have to wear gloves and his wings are not clipped so I must keep curtains drawn so he doesn't fly into the glass.


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

He is a beautiful bird! Wouldn't it be great to have him siting on your finger.

Do you own him now? (I'm not sure if the aviary is yours)

If you decide to go for it, I'd love to hear about it. However, won't he miss being outside and with his friend?


----------



## muso (Aug 31, 2011)

Yes I own the him, that's my aviary. They are a breeding pair but are not breeding they won't go near the box and have very little to do with each other. The male has gone inside the box only once.

It would be nice to have him tame but I'm not sure about separating them, perhaps I should look for a baby white faced cockatiel instead but most babies are at least 12 weeks old I'd prefer a bit younger to hand tame.


----------



## Bagheera (Feb 27, 2014)

He's sooo pretty!!! I want a white faced male so bad :/

Can't afford one though. But I am happy with my Tiki and love him to bits!


----------



## SoCalTiels (Oct 8, 2013)

He's such a lovely color. And that solid white crest is just gorgeous. Have they ever bred together before or was this an attempt at breeding?


----------



## muso (Aug 31, 2011)

They have bred before, I got them from a breeder who said they have had 2 lots of babies. 

But since I got them they have not gone near the nesting box and show little interest in each other. But when they were in his aviary they were in the nesting box so I took them home in the nesting box and didn't see them until they were in the new cage.

The aviary they came from was larger than mine it was a walk in community aviary and mine is a smaller patio style aviary. 

Could the fact that my aviary is smaller be the reason why they show no interest in breeding even with a nesting box in with them?

I wonder if I should get a larger aviary (walk in type)

I'd love to breed from these two, they are so pretty


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

I wouldn't put the nest box in just yet... This bird is in a very new and unfamiliar environment. I don't think he feels safe enough to breed just yet. I would let him get used to his new surroundings, and when you see signs of wanting to breed, you can put the box back up. 

Remember, always take things slow when it comes to breeding.


----------



## muso (Aug 31, 2011)

Thanks  I am considering a larger aviary anyway


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Yes, you can tame him, but it will take loads of time and patience. Not certain on the level of tameness you might reach, though, but you should be able to make him tamer, definitely.


----------



## muso (Aug 31, 2011)

If I can't tame him I'd at least like to breed from him, even if I get a female white face, then I can tame one of his babies. 

But I'm not sure about separating him from the pearl hen he is with now, they may not like it.


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

You could definitely tame him!

I wouldn't separate him from his pearl hen though. Maybe tame her too?


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

He is stunning! Both your babies are beautiful.


----------



## muso (Aug 31, 2011)

Thanks for the tips everyone, and yea they are beautiful stunning birds the pair of them.

Where do I start? The first problem is that the patio aviary has a large door and he/they could escape, I could drape a large bird net over the aviary I guess.

At this stage i will just start talking to them and sitting by the cage.


----------

